# Wood glued on to walls..... PLEASE HELP



## summerruby (Feb 8, 2012)

we had to glue wood onto the walls in our rented property to put up pictures and a mirror. we used 'hard as nails' to stick the wood on then put nails in it. now we are moving out i dont know how to get the wood off with out damaging the walls! PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to happen without distroying the walls.
Are you talking about paneling on the walls? If not how about a picture.


----------



## summerruby (Feb 8, 2012)

its just plain plaster walls, painted white with a 'plank' of wood glued on with 'hard as nails'


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

summerruby said:


> its just plain plaster walls, painted white with a 'plank' of wood glued on with 'hard as nails'


Ayuh,.... Kiss yer deposit good bye,....

No way that's comin' off peacefully....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There was at least 6 differant ways you could have hung those pictures without glue.
Still waiting for a picture. Even if you did manage to get the wood off by using music wire and two dowels as handles your still stuck with the glue to get off the wall.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Heat. Lots of it to soften glue then lots of scraping and patching.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

remove pictures ,,patch wall, primer seal paint...get deposit back...remove pictures move leave deposit to landlord for repairs...:yes:


----------



## ranger12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Are you sure it's plaster, or is it sheetrock? 

How thick and wide is the wood that is glued up? Hardwood or softwood (pine?)??

What tools do you have available? Heatgun...chisel...putty knife...prybar...

You could easily be opening a can of worms trying to get it down...it might get ugly.


----------



## builttolast (Feb 9, 2012)

Hard as nails is an adhesive that does its job and does it well if applied properly. No matter HOW you remove it, you will wind up having to at the very least prime and paint over it because you WILL cause damage in the process of removing it. Even if you managed to remove it without ripping/tearing/breaking/cracking anything, removing the glue left behind even if you could heat and melt it then wipe it away, will *undoubtedly* cause staining. 
I must ask, out of the many "hanging devices" from that pull and release tab from scotch to a small hook and a piece of piano wire - WHY did you decide to glue it?

Most likely you have lost your deposit unless you can do the repairs properly yourself and have it look "as if it never happened".


----------



## sherrystanek (Feb 7, 2012)

*Removing adhesive from plaster walls*

If the walls are truly plaster and not drywall, you might try a heat gun to loosen the adhesive enough to scrape it off. You'll have to be very patient and let the heat soften the glue. Once it's softened somewhat, gently start to pry it with a scraper, but take your time or you'll pull plaster off with the cement. 

If you do pull off some of the paint and/or plaster, fill with Red Devil lightweight spackling or something like that and prime and paint it.

Good luck!


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

sherrystanek said:


> If the walls are truly plaster and not drywall, you might try a heat gun to loosen the adhesive enough to scrape it off. You'll have to be very patient and let the heat soften the glue. Once it's softened somewhat, gently start to pry it with a scraper, but take your time or you'll pull plaster off with the cement.
> 
> If you do pull off some of the paint and/or plaster, fill with Red Devil lightweight spackling or something like that and prime and paint it.
> 
> Good luck!


sure, that wont hurt the plaster. but it will burn the hell out of the paint, stinking up the whole place and probably causing a bigger area to be patched.


quit wasting time. pull it off (a nice rap with a hammer should do the trick), plaster patch, paint. 

or say eff it and let the landlord deal with it...


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Depending how wide the wood is, you might be able to get a flush cutting blade on a "multi-purpose osscilating tool" behind the wood. Then a little spackle/mud to fix the damage.

Or you could plane the wood off the wall with a hand plane. Might be able to chisel most of it off, then finish with a plane.

I'd try the osscilating tool first. HF has one that costs less than your deposit, if you don't wanna own tools.


----------



## sherrystanek (Feb 7, 2012)

*Getting Adhesive off of walls*

That's where the patience comes in, you can't just hold the heat gun on the surface til the glue runs off, you heat it up and then pry and then heat it up and then pry. Believe me, I did a whole room that had been paneled. It took a while, but it was worth it.


----------

